# No matter what I eat my stool is the consistancy of toothpaste



## cruiseagent (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello, I was diagnosed with IBS 9 years ago. I have predominatly diarrhea. I am using a probiotic everyday as well as a soluble fiber supplement. It seems as though no matter what I eat or drink I have several bowel movements per day which are the consistancy of toothpaste. As you can imagine this is very messy and difficult to deal with. I also suffer from flatulance that smells like sulfur. Again it doesn't matter what I eat but beef makes it worse therefore I avoid red meats. Does anyone know the reason and/or cure for the consistancy of my stool and the flatulance? If not is there another site that would be more helpful for this problem? Your advice and comments are very much appreciated regarding this embarrassing problem.


----------



## Pipster (Sep 10, 2004)

God, I totally know what you are saying. I try and get to work before everyone else so that I can get in and out of the bathroom before the working day starts. I can spend up to 20 minutes just trying to get myself clean.It does not seem to matter what I put in my mouth, food wise, my stools are consistenly like toothpaste or harder but with lots of mucus.It is extremely frustrating and I won't go out in the weekend without having gone to the bathroom as I don't want people wondering what I am doing if I have to go when I am out.If anyone has a solution to this, I am all ears!


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

You could try fasting for a day and drink nothing but water..2 days if you can make it...water helps bulk up stool, and very important to drink when you have D...then slowly add back bland foods,,,like old fashioned oatmeal, brown rice and pieces of chicken, turkey & cheese on wheat,,etc,,,also you may wnat to try taking immodium, maybe like 2 a day,,,it can definitely help harden stool,,,


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I try to stay on a very low fat diet. Fat is such a huge trigger for people with IBS. I do not eat any dairy products and have switched to soy completely. I can handle lean pork but hamburger is iffy. I had a homemade, 94 percent lean burger the other night and did so-so... I love to eat but IBS has caused me to question everything I put in my mouth. My latest 'cure' is a high protein, low fat, low carb diet coupled with the IBS hypnosis tapes I ordered via this message board. Good luck and "May The Pepperoni Pizza Cravings Go Away Forever............."Leslie


----------

